# 2 of my favorites



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

Quick shots I took with my phone, whille I was getting ready for work. Two of my favorite cichlids.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

little 6" Tiger Oscar in the background.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

nice jag get some black gravel the colour will come out even more.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

lewis said:


> nice jag get some black gravel the colour will come out even more.


Thanks, I was thinking about doing that but didn't know if that would look good. The camera does no justice to his beautiful colors. He was wild caught at 8", a very solid 12". Nobody in that tank messes with him!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

9" butterkoffrie. he don't back down from nobody..lol


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

your buttis bars a well skinny is there more than one type of butti mine has thicker lines. And if you get black gravel more blue will come out in the butti and the jag will shine.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Love that jag!

In the past I've had two 14" males. Both were nastier and more bold than the 17" dovii I have now. Managuense are highly underrated!


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice fish man they are huge


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Great looking fish there bro


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

lewis said:


> nice fish man they are huge


thank you


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

here it is about 8" just killed my black shark the bastard







.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

lewis said:


> here it is about 8" just killed my black shark the bastard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that sux. He look's allot like my old butti. Very, very aggressive, ended up killing 3- f1 red devils, and a beautiful Texas cichlid who thought he was tough. Not tough enough I guess. Sold him and new owner ended uo trading him away because of his aggression.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

this sucker is crazy but the big pleco puts him in his place, i wonder why the bands on both fish are different. Do you think its from where they originated from.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

lewis said:


> this sucker is crazy but the big pleco puts him in his place, i wonder why the bands on both fish are different. Do you think its from where they originated from.


man, I don't really know. It might be, I wonder if any of the mods know? I know when I had the one that looks exactly like yourz, it attacked my python cleaner. Crazy mofo and a finger chaser. The one I got now is no punk but not as crazy. Wonder if yours is a male and mine is a female?


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

another pic of my MIdas and Butterkoffrie


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i bought a 8 inch buttikoferi for £2 and had to give it back to the shop a week later it was evil


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

ronzz said:


> i bought a 8 inch buttikoferi for £2 and had to give it back to the shop a week later it was evil


yes sir, you need a bad boy like my midas there to check that a$$....what did you have him with?


----------

